# Silvester-Script



## i-mehl (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Ist es möglich auf der Homepage Feuerwerk zu haben.
Zurzeit habe ich Schneefall. Dann müsste es ja auch umgekehrt gehen. Und statt den Schneebildern Raketen. Ist es möglich

Bitte um script!

MFG


----------



## Klon (30. Dezember 2003)

Kuckst du hier:
http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex3/index.html



> Document fireworks All NS6!
> -User submitted
> Use this script to add a subtle- yet stunning- fireworks effect to your webpage! The effect is constructed using bits of colored <div> tags that are absolutely positioned and animated. Close enough, we say!
> 
> ...



Vielleicht nächstes mal ein bischen mehr Zeit in Google investieren. 
Bookmark DynamicDrive.com am besten sofort.

Ach und "Bitte um ein Script!" war ein bischen seltsam ausgedrückt...


----------



## NoFate (21. Januar 2004)

<ironie>
Hinweis zur Netiquette:
Guckst Du hier - nicht Kuckst Du hier.
</ironie>

Nevermind Ostwestfalen und schöne Grüße nach Lemgo ;-)

NoFate


_Kommentar Philipp Kuhlemann_ 
_Duden! Neue Rechtschreibung: Kucken, direkt unter Kuckuck..._


----------



## Fabian H (21. Januar 2004)

Wegen totelam Offtopics und "Alten Thread Ausgrabens" geschlossen.

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte per PN an mich wenden.


----------

